# IBS symptoms better during period?



## kacey10795 (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------



## selfcarejourney (Dec 16, 2015)

I am not taking any form of birth control pill and my IBS is always the worst when I am on my period. The pain from both is debilitating and I feel more constipated and dread going to the toilet. I have been thinking about going on the pill but maybe it would worsen my IBS? Thanks for sharing x


----------



## kacey10795 (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I have had horrible experiences on birth control. I've tried it 4 times with different kinds, and everytime I end up vomiting for days. I'm not sure why that happened but I know i won't be trying it ever again!


----------



## kacey10795 (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------



## Elliebellie (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm not on birth control but my ibs-d gets a lot worse with pms


----------



## Brianna Mercedes (Nov 15, 2015)

I too experience nausea. I've been on the pill for 7 years. I've had to switch brands a few times, because of discontinued brands, but the worse of my IBS symptoms didn't begin until about 3 or 4 years ago during college. The nausea is the worst. Its so debilitating.

What do you all take to alleviate nausea?


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Women's IBS symptoms can change in different ways at different stages of the menstrual cycle. However, there are some common trends. During a woman's period, the levels of sex hormones in her body are at their lowest. During this time, many women have an increase in the severity of IBS symptoms such as abdominal pain, diarrhea, nausea, and bloating. Many women also find that during the days immediately after ovulation in the menstrual cycle (usually around day 14), symptoms such as bloating and constipation can get worse. For some women, this can last until the beginning of their periods and into the first 1-2 days of bleeding.


----------

